

Introducing the "Bug Video" - yarone
http://blog.getbugcam.com/2011/05/introducing-bug-video.html

======
aurepa
Really looking forward to this. Never seen bug-tracking and video screen-
capture in one product.

~~~
yarone
Hey Aure. Just a tool to create bug videos. No bug-tracking built-in.
Integrates with most popular bug tracking tools (FogBugz, JIRA, Mantis, Trac,
etc.).

~~~
devicenull
Perfect. Everyone already has bug tracking software, and I doubt most people
are going to want to switch to be able to record videos.

------
charlestseng
Looks incredibly useful!

~~~
yarone
Thanks Charles :-)

